# Favourite local band?



## WasGeri (Sep 27, 2005)

Forget Massive Attack and Portishead - my vote is going to the Blue Aeroplanes, with an honourable mention to the Cass Carnaby Five (anyone else remember them? Their gigs could be guaranteed to turn into a big fight most of the time!   )

Who is your favourite local band?

I've also got a soft spot for the Wurzels, although that's a given!


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 27, 2005)

The Heads.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2005)

tears for fears
graduate
climie fisher
the corgis


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 27, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> The Heads.


Twat  

The Seers - the original Bristol garage-punk band.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 27, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Twat
> 
> The Seers - the original Bristol garage-punk band.



Had a feeling _'The Heads'_ might get a response from you...


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 27, 2005)

Sex Slaves from Hell,
The Belfast Busker.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 27, 2005)

she's not a band, but I get to count Kate Bush as coming from pretty much my home town   - but then's so did Cheryl Baker...


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 27, 2005)

babyhead
the mighty ging
the girls
the zen hussies
bath and bristol rock! (in a dub styleee)


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 27, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> she's not a band, but I get to count Kate Bush as coming from pretty much my home town   - but then's so did Cheryl Baker...



In the south-west?


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 27, 2005)

Anus


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 27, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Anus



Well, there is a South Devon heavy metal four=piece who call themselves: 

'Rectal Haemorrage'.

Lovely.


----------



## inks (Sep 28, 2005)

Kid Carpet

Big Joan


----------



## silentNate (Sep 28, 2005)

Blue Aeroplanes, good choice Geri 

Used to go out with a girl from Box who used to hang at Peter Gabriels studio


----------



## belboid (Sep 28, 2005)

good thread....

Leeds - Bastard narrowly squeaking it over The Prowlers

Sheffield - 65 Days of Static


were I from Bristol. it would have to be The Seers...


----------



## J77 (Sep 28, 2005)

Aspects were good for a while.

(btw: listened to Blue Lines last night - took me right back - you *can't* forget MA!)


----------



## easy g (Sep 28, 2005)

Ripcord....


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 28, 2005)

From Weston, not bristol before anyone from up there tries to claim them - and a mighty fine band to boot - one of the first and best of that type in this country.


----------



## easy g (Sep 28, 2005)

Heresy were better though....and from my neck of the woods 

but not bad for you southerners...


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 28, 2005)

Hilariously transparent article on the Cathars as well 

"Elaine Graham-Leigh looks at a crusade fought on European soil, and shows how religious heresy became a powerful reflection of discontent from below during the Middle Ages"

edit: oops - even though that says heresy that was meant for the STWC thread...


----------



## easy g (Sep 28, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> edit: oops - even though that says heresy that was meant for the STWC thread...



 stay off the sauce....it's not even noon yet


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 28, 2005)

...and i'm at work! But a drink's a drink goddamnit!


----------



## easy g (Sep 28, 2005)

whatever gets you through!


----------



## Wee Beastie (Sep 28, 2005)

Sppaner aint too bad for a knees up


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 28, 2005)

I might got to see Butcher play at the croft on Sat night (cakes's mate) so I'll report back....


----------



## Cakes (Sep 28, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> babyhead
> the mighty ging
> the girls
> the zen hussies
> bath and bristol rock! (in a dub styleee)



Yeah! The mighty ging rock! Well I can't remember much about the music, but hell they were all ginger!! mmmmmm ginger men!!

Also love:

Bucky
Kid Carpet
Hustler
Big Joan
Emily Breeze & the boys
Dirty Whites
Lilly Damn White
Eftus Spectum
The Bears (AKA Box of Frogs)
Rita Lynch

I might like Tractor but I got them confussed with the Zen Hussies so now I don't know.

and the wonderful Butcher!

I'm not going to be about for that gig Kali    got to go to Manc for a wedding. But most of those people you met on Sunday will be there. Big Joan's playing too - should be good!


----------



## easy g (Sep 28, 2005)

anyone seen Team Brick?


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 28, 2005)

Cakes said:
			
		

> Yeah! The mighty ging rock! Well I can't remember much about the music, but hell they were all ginger!! mmmmmm ginger men!!
> 
> Also love:
> 
> ...



can't believe i forgot, kid carpet, bucky and big joan..seen ema lll live and they're fab...as are the get-outs...


----------



## Iam (Sep 28, 2005)

I don't know a great deal about Brizzle bands beyond the obvious, so my plump for best would be the (now defunct, I believe) Freakeasy. Although not the best named.

If we're doing where I'm from... No contest.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 28, 2005)

The doubtful guest are pretty good fun.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 29, 2005)

Cakes said:
			
		

> Yeah! The mighty ging rock! Well I can't remember much about the music, but hell they were all ginger!! mmmmmm ginger men!!
> 
> Also love:
> 
> ...



another vote for the mighty ging, and the same for the zen hussies (dapper gentlemen all), and rita lynch - i had the pleasure of sitting in on a radio recording she did, and the hairs on the back of the neck were tingling.

i found kid carpet by far the most enjoyable thing i saw at ashton court, and i like actual size too... and bucky are brill live 

no one appears to have mentioned madnomad  

bill cargill's the raconteurs were superb, gravelly-voiced dole soul; and ruth hammond (also of forster-hammond trio) did a great jazz album a few years back...

then there's oil experts and stoloff & hopkinson - found sounds and foggy beatscapes...

rock-wise i would really rate bikeshed, white trash ambition, cléan, the barbs and, um, loads of others


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 29, 2005)

actually, this thread inspired me to dig out 'alive', a compilation cd from the 1996 easton summer festival 

there's 3 tracks from the does-what-it-says-on-the-tin 'new ted underhill organ express': 'goldfinger', '2001' and 'hawaii five o'... i think you can guess what they sound like


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 29, 2005)

forgot to say, there's a handy bristol music site with lots of free downloads:

www.maniccompression.com

run by dj madds (who used to run a weird avant-beats night called, um, manic compression iirc), not too many artists featured atm, but still plenty to test out (and the oil experts' sonic inferno 'zombie love' is up there  )


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 29, 2005)

and chikinki did some great stuff before they just sort of disappeared (after signing to island?)


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 29, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> anyone seen Team Brick?



Yes, he was sat next to us in the pub last night.   

-I did not see his... Ring Modulator.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 29, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> another vote for the mighty ging, and the same for the zen hussies (dapper gentlemen all), and rita lynch - i had the pleasure of sitting in on a radio recording she did, and the hairs on the back of the neck were tingling.
> 
> i found kid carpet by far the most enjoyable thing i saw at ashton court, and i like actual size too... and bucky are brill live
> 
> ...



i am fool. i love madnomad


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 29, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> i am fool. i love madnomad



*all of urban* loves madnomad, even those who've never heard madnomad 

100% of mk1 madnomad, and 2 of um however many there were in the live band are old skool urbanites also  and pk loves madnomad...

what's not to love about madnomad?

let's kill the pig


----------



## bristol_citizen (Sep 29, 2005)

The Moonflowers anyone?


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 29, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> 100% of mk1 madnomad, and 2 of um however many there were in the live band are old skool urbanites also



I believe one-time/some-time poster Drive Like Jehu is now in Thee Go Commando, who I'm hoping to go see this Saturday at Espionage...


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 29, 2005)

Vice Squad !  
Talisman  
Swamp Toads


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 29, 2005)

if you see him, send him our love (in the lantern-jawed purely platonic sense of 'love')


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 30, 2005)

looking through old cd's and am reminded of...

the barbs 
living legends (  )
the scavengers
pina lou
receiver
ccq
statik sound system
mike wylie
starecase
redefine
john parish
the bluebear
mooz
minotaur shock
dayshine
malago

all of whose music i've enjoyed at least at times 

i hear mike wylie in particular has been working on new stuff


----------

